# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  كيف يجب أن نستقبل رمضان ..!!

## ×نسايم×

*أولاً : الاستعداد النفسي والعملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل :

• ممارسة الدعاء قبل مجيئ رمضان ومن الدعاء الوارد : 
( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان)


· نيات ينبغي استصحابها قبل دخول رمضان :ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في الحديث القدسي ( إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا اكتبها له حسنة)
ومن النيات المطلوبة في هذا الشهر :
1- نية ختم القرآن لعدة مرات مع التدبر .
2- نيةالتوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب السالفة .
3- نية أن يكون هذا الشهر بدايةانطلاقة للخير والعمل الصالح وإلى الأبد بإذن الله .
4- نية كسب أكبر قدر ممكنمن الحسنات في هذا الشهر ففيه تضاعف الأجور والثواب .
5-نية تصحيح السلوك والخلق والمعاملة الحسنة لجميع الناس .
6- نية العمل لهذا الدين ونشره بين الناس مستغلاً روحانية هذا الشهر .
7- نية وضع برنامج ملئ بالعبادة والطاعة والجدية بالإلتزام به


• المطالعة الإيمانية : وهي عبارة عن قراءة بعض كتب الرقائق المختصة بهذا الشهر الكريم لكي تتهيأ النفس لهذا الشهر بعاطفة إيمانية مرتفعة .
• إقرأ كتاب لطائف المعارف ( باب وظائف شهر رمضان ) وسوف تجد النتيجة .
• صم شيئاً من شعبان فهو كالتمرين على صيام رمضان وهو الاستعداد العملي لهذا الشهرالفضيل تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها ( وما رأيته صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر صياماً منهفي شعبان) .
• استثمر أخي المسلم فضائل رمضان وصيامه : مغفرة ذنوب ،عتق منالنار ،فيه ليلة مباركة ، تستغفر لك الملائكة ،يتضاعف فيه الأجر والثواب.
. استثمارك لهذه الفضائل يعطيك دافعاً نفسياً للاستعداد له .
• استمع إلى بعض الأشرطة الرمضانية قبل أن يهل هلاله المبارك .
• تخطيط : أ – استمع كل يوم إلى شريط واحد أو شريطين في البيت أو السيارة .
• قراءة تفسير آيات الصيام من كتب التفسير .
• تخصيص مبلغ مقطوع من راتبك أو مكافأتك الجامعية لهذا الشهر لعمل بعض المشاريع الرمضانية مثل :
-1. صدقة رمضان .
-2. كتب ورسائل ومطويات للتوزيع الخيري .
-3. الاشتراك في مشروعات إفطار صائم لشهر كامل.
-4. شنطة رمضان وهي عبارة عن مجموعةمن الأطعمة توزع على الفقراء في بداية الشهرالي نهايته .
-5. الذهاب إلى بيت الله الحرام لتأدية العمرة للمستطيع .

• تعلم فقه الصيام ( آداب وأحكام ) من خلال الدروس العلميةفي المساجد وغيرها .
• حضور بعض المحاضرات والندوات المقامة بمناسبة قرب شهررمضان .
• تهيئة من في البيت من زوجة وأولاد لهذا الشهر الكريم .( من خلال الحوار والمناقشة في كيفية الاستعداد لهذا الضيف الكريم – ومن حلال المشاركةالأخوية لتوزيع الكتيبات والأشرطة على أهل الحي فإنها وسيلة لزرع الحس الخيريوالدعوي في أبناء العائلة).



مشروع مثمر لليوم الواحد من رمضان ( برنامج صائم)



قبل الفجر

-1. التهجد قال تعالى ( أمن هو قانت آناء الليل ساجداً وقائماً يحذرُ الآخرة ويرجو رحمةربه ) الزمر : 39
-2. السحور : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ) متفق عليه .
3. -الاستغفار إلى أذان الفجر قال تعالى ( وبالأسحارهم يستغفرون ) الذاريات :18 .
-4. أداء سنة الفجر: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها ) رواه مسلم .

بعد طلوعالفجر

-1. التبكير لصلاة الصبح قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولو يعلمون مافي العتمة والصبح لأتوهما ولو حبواً ) متفق عليه .
-2. الانشغال بالذكر والدعاءحتى إقامة الصلاة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذانوالإقامة ) رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داود .
-3. الجلوس في المسجد للذكر وقراءةالقرآن إلى طلوع الشمس : ( أذكار الصباح ) فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذاصلى الفجر تربع في مجلسه حتى تطلع الشمس . رواه مسلم .
-4. صلاة ركعتين : قالالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من صلى الفجر في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمسثم صلى ركعتين كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة ) رواه الترمذي .
-5. الدعاء بأن يبارك الله في يومك : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اللهم إني أسألكخير ما في هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر مابعده ) رواه أبو داود .
-6. النوم مع الاحتساب فيه : قال معاذ رضي الله عنه إني لأحتسب نومتي كما احتسب قومتي .
-7. الذهاب إلى العمل أو الدراسة قال النبي صلىالله عليه وسلم ( ما أكل أحد طعاماً خيراً من أن يأكل من عمل يده وإن نبي الله داود كان يأكل من عمل يده ) رواه البخاري .
-8-الانشغال بذكر الله طوال اليوم : قالالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة إلا على ساعة مرت بهم ولم يذكرواالله تعالى فيها ) رواه الطبراني .
-9. صدقة اليوم : مستشعراً دعاء الملك : اللهمأعط منفقاً خلفاً .

الظهر

-1. صلاة الظهر في وقتها جماعة مع التبكيرإليها : قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : ( إن رسول الله علمنا سنن الهدى وإن من سننالهدى الصلاة في المسجد الذي يؤذن فيه ) رواه مسلم .
-2. أخذ قسط من الراحة معنية صالحة ( وإن لبدنك عليك حقا) .

العصر

-1. صلاة العصر مع الحرصعلى صلاة أربع ركعات قبلها : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رحم الله امرءاً صلىقبل العصر أربعاً ) رواه أبو داود والترمذي .
-2. سماع موعظة المسجد : قال النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم ( من غدا إلى المسجد لا يريد إلا أن يتعلم خيراً أو يعلمه الناسكان له كأجر حاج تاماً حجته ) رواه الطبراني .
-3. الجلوس في المسجد : قال النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم ( من توضأ في بيته فأحسن الوضوء ثم أتى المسجد فهو زائر اللهوحق على الموزر أن يكرم الزائر ) رواه الطبراني بإسناد جيد .

المغرب

-1. الانشغال بالدعاء قبل الغروب قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ثلاثة لا ترد دعوتهم وذكر منهم الصائم حتى يفطر ) أخرجه الترمذي .
-2. تناول وجبة الافطار مع الدعاء ( ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء اللهتعالى ) رواه أبو داود .
-3. أداء صلاة المغرب جماعة في المسجد مع التبكير إليها .
-4. الجلوس في المسجد لأذكار المساء
-5. الاجتماع مع الأهل وتدارس ما يفيد : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وإن لزوجك عليك حقاً ) .
-6. الاستعداد لصلاةالعشاء والتراويح .

العشاء

-1. صلاة العشاء جماعة في المسجد مع التبكير إليها .
-2. صلاة التراويح كاملة مع الإمام قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
-3. تأخير صلاة الوتر إلى آخر الليل : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اجعلواآخر صلاتكم بالليل وتراً ) متفق عليه .

برنامج مفتوح

زيارة ( أقارب . صديق . جار ) ممارسة النشاط الدعوي الرمضاني . مطالعة شخصية . مذاكرة ثنائية ( أحكام . آداب . سلوك .. الخ ) درس عائلي . تربية ذاتية . حضور مجلس الحي .
معالحرص على الأجواء الإيمانية واقتناص فرص الخير في هذا الشهر الكريم .
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد


نقل للفائده والأجر:22 (12):* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## زوجه همو

مشكوره وايد 
الموضوع حلو يا حلوه

----------


## ×نسايم×

> مشكوره وايد 
> الموضوع حلو يا حلوه


الله يحلي اياامج حبوووبه:22 (22): 

وتسلمين ع المروور:22 (12):

----------


## أسيرة الحب

( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان)

إن شهر رمضان شهر عظيم وفضيل

وهو يعتبر فرصة لمن أراد أن يزيد من أعماله الصالحة

يزاج الله خير أختي الغالية

ووفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى

وبلغنا وإياكِ رمضان :Smile:

----------


## ×نسايم×

> ( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان)
> 
> إن شهر رمضان شهر عظيم وفضيل
> 
> وهو يعتبر فرصة لمن أراد أن يزيد من أعماله الصالحة
> 
> يزاج الله خير أختي الغالية
> 
> ووفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى
> ...


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

وتسلمين الغلااا ع المرور للموضوع

----------


## شيما

_يزاج الله خير_

----------


## ميمي الشقية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ريـ الغلا ـم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## اماني الحياه

اللهم بلغنا في رمضان
تسلمين يالغلا طرح رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

ولا حرمك الاجر ان شاء الله

----------


## أم سالمَ

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهَ 
طرح قيمَ بارك الله فيكِ و أثابكِ خير الجزاءَ 


و نسأل الله أن يبلغنا رمضانَ و هو راضٍ عنا
و عسى أن يغفر لنا الله تعالىَ ذنوبنا و يثبتنا على الدينَ الاسلاميَ 
*

----------

